# Going on our first Vacation



## JBroida (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey guys... i just wanted to let you all know that Sara and I will be going on vacation this coming week. We will be gone from tuesday (6/7) until sunday (6/12). Any orders placed monday after 3pm PDT will be shipped out the following monday (6/13). As we are moving into our new storefront in just a few days, we decided that this would probably be our last time to take a vacation before everything gets crazy busy. This will be our first vacation since starting this business and we are really excited. While we are going, i will still be answering e-mails from time to time, but please bear with me if there is a slight delay in me getting back to you. There will be times when we will not have access to the internet for a couple of days.

Anyways, if you have any questions or want to get some orders placed before we leave on tuesday, now is the time 

Also, if you have an e-mail in to me and i have not yet gotten back to you, i will be getting to all of my e-mails today.

-Jon


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 5, 2011)

Have a niCe Vacation


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 5, 2011)

:tease::shocked3:What?!? You are going to be gone for 5 whole :razz::sarcastic:days?!?!? Slacker!


----------



## Rottman (Jun 5, 2011)

Didn't you had plenty holidays last year in Japan?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha... i worked harder in Japan than i do here  For 3 months we had meetings or i was training almost every day, including most weekends.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 5, 2011)

First vacation? Caution, they are habit forming. 

Next you'll want to take weekends off.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 5, 2011)

haha... i always try to take weekends off and it never works... smartphones ruin lives


----------



## tk59 (Jun 5, 2011)

Rottman said:


> Didn't you had plenty holidays last year in Japan?


 
That's what I was thinking! We all know you enjoyed it, lol!


----------



## Rottman (Jun 5, 2011)

If you enjoy it, it can't be work. 
There's a famous story about one of the carribean islands from the time when they were colonized and put to hard labor on plantations. They were hunters and gatherers before and had no word for "work". What they came up with as new term for it translated to "nearly dying".


----------



## JBroida (Jun 5, 2011)

Rottman said:


> If you enjoy it, it can't be work.
> There's a famous story about one of the carribean islands from the time when they were colonized and put to hard labor on plantations. They were hunters and gatherers before and had no word for "work". What they came up with as new term for it translated to "nearly dying".


 
if thats the case, i guess i dont work 

Great story though


----------



## heirkb (Jun 5, 2011)

Have a great time, Jon. I know you're crazy busy, and you deserve some time to relax.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 5, 2011)

You mean to tell me a couple days in rural PA didn't cut it for ya!?

Have fun!


----------



## UglyJoe (Jun 6, 2011)

Have fun, Jon! Hopefully I get to place an order with you not too long after you get back...


----------



## echerub (Jun 6, 2011)

Have fun!


----------



## MadMel (Jun 6, 2011)

Have a great vacation


----------



## JBroida (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 6, 2011)

Have fun ya lucky bastid'!


----------

